# Learning to speak Italian !



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm trying to find someone local to me, who is Italian and teaches their language (rather than an English tutor who speaks Italian). I'm thinking of one to one lessons to top up my online efforts which I'm finding really hard going. My memory is appalling !!
Does anyone know of such a person ? Areas would be Northamptonshire, Oxfordshire, Warwickshire, U.K. 
Many thanks for any suggestions !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Contact the nearest Italian consulate. See if they have a Dante school near you. If not they'll likely be able to suggest some one.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

go to who ever sorts out night classes in your area thers bound to be a madre liqua teacher there somewere


----------

